# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Двухсимники

## Deus Ex

Хочу себе купить двухсимник. Первый на примете у меня zenfone 2. У моей жены сейчас zenfone 5, поэтому и такой выбор. Очень понравился. Так вот насколько второе поколение будет лучше первого, стоит ли вообще для покупки?

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Знойный Дед

Какой странный вопрос! Наверное, у большинства ведущих брендов новое поколение лучше предыдущего, хотя в силу привычки многие могут утверждать обратное. Лично мне оч понравилась эргономика и наличие 4 ГБ оперативки у флагмана - Асус сделали это первыми.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Dentem

Ну да, 4 гига оперативы это реально очень круто, притом что сам смарт стоит очень недорого, как по мне он лучше всяких там Samsung и Iphone

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Deus Ex

Я то понимаю что новое поколение лучше, вопрос только на сколько? Ну вот с оперативкой уже понимаю что сделали хороший шаг вперед. А вот с той же камерой как?

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Dentem

Ну с камерой тоже лучше, по качеству снимков она довольно лучше, чем у того же iPhone 5S! Да и притом у 2-ого поколения ASUS Zenfonе более мощный процессор!

----------


## Deus Ex

Так а вы по чем судите? Я пока реальных фоток не видел. Только с анонсов, но тут сами понимаете, не показатель. Хотелось бы больше информации

----------


## Dentem

а я на каком-то ресурсе просто видел сравнение именно фотографий этих моделей и ZenFone снимает получше, изображения были более насыщенные!

----------


## Deus Ex

https://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/galaxy-...html#poll_1595  вот сравнение фоток нашел. Все очень наглядно и что самое интереснео что у людей в голосовании мнения 50 на 50

----------


## Dentem

Ну так потому что половина самсунгодрочеров, а остальная половина адекватные люди, понимающие, что не стоит переплачивать за понты!

----------


## Deus Ex

Я не буду столь категоричен, т.к. уважаю выбор людей, каждый что-то для себя находит в конкретных продуктах и покупает. Просто даже модно и это повод для покупки, ради бога

----------


## Dentem

Но переплачивать за моду больше чем в 2 раза?! Если честно, то это того не стоит, я куплю себе смартфон пускай не с таким громким именем, но точно ничем не хуже по начинке, а по ценнику ещё дешевле!

----------


## xerop

Правильно, не стоит вестись на маркетинг и переплачивать за бренд. Глобальная тенденция удешевления гаджетов скоро коснется и самых зажравшихся, ибо новички а-ля асус и иже с ним дают сопоставимое качество по меньшей цене.

----------


## Gamerr

А что в плане автономности представляет из себя этот асус? Хорошее железо обычно требовательно к питанию.

----------


## Dentem

К сожалению я таких тестов не видел, зато лично меня порадовало, что есть быстрая зарядка, а также смартфон сам показывает, через какое время он полностью зарядится!

----------


## Gamerr

Помню на первом зенфоне был энергосберегающий режим, и причем не просто для галочки как у lg, а реально батарея дольше жила.

----------


## Deus Ex

Странно что говорите в прошедшем времени, т.к. первые зены есть и до сих пор популярны. Энергосбережение, согласен, выполнено довольно удачно и удобно. Быстрая зарядка тоже отличный ход

----------


## Dentem

Они популярны, так как у них достаточно невысокий ценник, да и производительность неплохая, второе поколение сделало ещё больший шаг вперёд вплане производительности, оставив смартфоны довольно доступными

----------


## Gamerr

> Странно что говорите в прошедшем времени, т.к. первые зены есть и до сих пор популярны. Энергосбережение, согласен, выполнено довольно удачно и удобно. Быстрая зарядка тоже отличный ход


Чего тут странного) Он у меня в руках просто был пару дней, вот и говорю в прошедшем. Насчет быстрой зарядки уже и не помню. За сколько заряжается?

----------


## Deus Ex

Если правильно помню, то вроде как за 20 минут на 60%, но могу ошибаться, если кто найдет инфу, может мен поправить

----------


## Gamerr

Ну это вообще кошерно, часто узнаю что смарт разряжен,а нужно срочно куда-то ехать. И есть как раз минут 20.

----------


## Dentem

Ну меня больше интересует другой вопрос, а аккумулятор из-за этой быстрой зарядки не выйдет ли так же быстро из строя? Или это там всё уже учтено и предусмотрено!

----------


## Gamerr

Нет, это новая технология которая не вредит батареи. Говорят что через пару лет могут появиться и сверхбыстрые зарядки, но это дело будущего.

----------


## Dentem

НУ тогда это хорошо, просто из того, что я знаю по электронике, увеличение тока быстрее позволяет высаживать батарею, но надеюсь, что ASUS учли этот факт при разработке этой быстрой зарядки!

----------


## xerop

Ничто не мешает вам изучить механизм зарядки и токи на ее стадиях, оттуда, в принципе, все сразу и понятно. По моим заключениям, батарея ZenFone 2 умрет только вместе с телефоном.

----------


## Gamerr

Терять емкость она будет только из-за циклов зарядки, что по этим же законам физики естественно. Но т.к. она несъемная - через несколько лет можно без проблем поменять.

----------


## ShnaiderHost

Китайцы телефон на 16 симок выпустили) не давно читал)

----------


## Deus Ex

Они и умудрились и IOS реальную закинуть на копию айфона. Им есть что делать, о мы говорим про нормальные телефоны, полноценные

----------


## Dentem

Ну что сказать, молодцы-развиваются, но насколько я знаю, качество этих копий гораздо ниже среднего! Лучше бы они один раз поднатужились и сделали бы хороший смартфон, которым пользоваться не стыдно!

----------


## Gamerr

> Ну что сказать, молодцы-развиваются, но насколько я знаю, качество этих копий гораздо ниже среднего! Лучше бы они один раз поднатужились и сделали бы хороший смартфон, которым пользоваться не стыдно!


I - Irony. 
Asus - китайская фирма и смартфоны собираются там же) Как и смартфоны самсунгов и прочие собираются Китае - так что что-то вы не то говорите)

----------


## Dentem

"Asus - китайская фирма"-гореть вам за такое в аду, это Тайваньская фирма, но как вы верно заметили собирается их продукция в Китае, так как там дешевле всего!

----------


## Gamerr

По-моему Тайвань это китайская республика. Впрочем, не суть. Я говорил о том, что вы не правы и в Китае делают хорошие телефоны.

----------


## Dentem

В этом вы не правы! Про делать я не соглашусь, а вот собирают там действительно хорошие смартфоны разных производителей-это факт!

----------


## Deus Ex

У вас все реально перемешалось в голове. Собирается все в Китае, вопрос только в том, фабричный ли это китай, либо подпольный. Подделки и не качественный товар делают на подпольных заводах, а фабричный китай это огромные заводы с контролем качества и прочее.

----------


## Gamerr

Вот и  я о том же. Конечно делают всякой ерунды много, у меня друг заказал смарт lenovo, раза в два дешевле стоил чем у нас, в итоге на первом месяце работы умерла камера, а на втором и сам  превратился в гроб :D

----------


## Dentem

Ну как говорится. скупой платит дважды, я лучше немного переплачу, но куплю себе сертифицированный смартфон с официальной гарантией и буду уверен, что в случае чего мне его починят или заменят!

----------


## xerop

Пожалуй, наиболее адекватное решение - покупать РСТ. С этим точно меньше проблем в гарантийных случаях.

----------


## Deus Ex

Тоже правильно, чтобы потом голова не болела. Да и уже премиум сервис от асус будет, горячая линия и все такое. Чем плохо?

----------


## Dentem

Да ничем, но просто наши люди хотят на всём экономить, а потом ты сидишь на форумах и читаешь их жалобы, что мол половина функций не работает, а всё потому, что заказали себе смартфон. а вам прислали не для вашего региона

----------


## Gamerr

Сравнил asus zenfone 2 и Sony Xperia Z3, интересно что явных плюсов в сторону сони нет (разве что камера на 20мп), а разница в цене заметна. Производительность же точно такая же, внизу есть график.
http://www.ubergizmo.com/products/la...e-2,xperia-z3/

----------


## Dentem

По производительности ASUS тут спокойно выигрывает, единственное чем этот Sony лучше, так это количеством ppi, 424 против 403, но хотя это так, относительный показатель

----------


## Gamerr

Это совсем не значительная разница. Впрочем, экран у sony наоборот занести в недостатки можно, делать смартфоны на TFT как-то не серьезно.

----------


## Dentem

Ну так возможно они просто живут в 2005 году, когда была как раз мода на TFT экраны, но сейчас они уступают практически всем типам дисплеев

----------


## Deus Ex

а ведь еще есть и амолед, хотя как по мне, особо явных преимуществ у него нет по сравнению с ипс, современные матрицы хороши.

----------


## Gamerr

Для смартфонов однозначно ips экраны сделанные производителями, знающими в них толк лучшее решение, samsung, sharp и прочими.

----------


## Deus Ex

samsung как раз таки амоледы и выпускает. и походу и ипс тоже. Да и причем тут это? Сделать качественную матрицу может почти каждый, но по своим мотивам не делают

----------


## xerop

Дело в том, что матрицы в принципе немного заводов выпускает. А дальше все уже зависит от того, во что эти матрицы ставятся, и как управляются софтово.

----------


## Dentem

Да не важно кто выпускает матрицы, важнее гораздо как она стоит на смарте и насколько хорошее у неё изображение, а вот вопросами откуда тут матрица на смартфоне даже задаваться не стоит!

----------


## Gamerr

Важно, на самом деле, запас яркости, баланс цветов и прочие показатели важны. Но бренды никогда и не страдали проблемами с экранами, только сони может со своими TFT.

----------


## Dentem

Ну возможно они считают эту технологию достаточно актуальной на данный момент, но лично я не видел, чтобы на качество их экранов кто-то жаловался

----------


## Deus Ex

Каждый может сделать качественную матрицу, только по своим соображениям включая финансовые, этого не делают. Надо это понимать.

----------


## Gamerr

У asus отличный экран получился. Начиная от того, что 72% смартфона дисплей и заканчивая тем что у ASUS TruVivid отличная цветопередача. 
https://www.iguides.ru/main/special/...gn_and_screen/

----------


## Dentem

Ну так ещё же  ASUS TruVivid каждый пользователь может настраивать под себя, только вот будет ли большинство заморачиваться с этим, это уже вопрос. Но лично я бы поигрался с настройками, интересно же знать, что за функционал предоставляет смартфон

----------


## Deus Ex

Как вы резко прыгаете и восхваляете. А ничего то что по сути текст по ссылке ничего толкового не говорит? Есть же куда более компетентные источники с куда более показательными цифрами и мнениями

----------


## Gamerr

Я кидал его скорее как фотки, оценить дизайн смартфона, в тексте действительно только мельком упоминаются характеристики вроде 178 угла обзора и подобных.

----------


## Dentem

Ну так это больше не обзор смартфона, а этакое небольшое превью с перечислением характеристик смартфона, но экран у него чтобы кто не говорил достаточно хороший и качественный

----------


## darvin

держите, тут более адекватно всё рассказано. да и по сути ссылка выше тоже норм передаёт впечатления http://mobile-review.com/review/asus-zenfone-2.shtml

----------


## Gamerr

Вот кстати гарнитурка на первой же фотке, интересно насколько звучание толковое?! Вообще мне всегда нравились ленточные брендовые наушники.

----------


## darvin

у них приличный диапазон частот. с виду приличные, но как в деле ничего сказать не могу. о них негативно не высказывались. в отдельности приличная стоимость, думаю не за просто так

----------


## Gamerr

> в отдельности приличная стоимость, думаю не за просто так


Дык вроде их так просто и не купишь, разве что заказывать. Гарнитура со смартфонами всегда выпускается под смарт.

----------


## Deus Ex

Это обычные стандартные наушники, именно по этому в России их нет в комплекте, т.к. у нас сразу все купят другие и будут радоваться. Не вижу в них смысла

----------


## Dentem

Я вот тоже не вижу особого смысла загоняться из-за того есть в наличии стандартные наушники или нет, лично я ими никогда не пользовался и предпочитаю пользоваться теме наушниками, в которых мне удобно и к которым я привык

----------


## darvin

> Дык вроде их так просто и не купишь, разве что заказывать. Гарнитура со смартфонами всегда выпускается под смарт.


нет, их достаточно и отдельно продают. гляньте сами, много магазинов. может из комплекта достают и продают смарты подешевле, а потом ещё и уши загоняют)

----------


## Gamerr

Так обзвонить интернет магазины с нормальными ценами, поспрашивать где есть уши и взять с ними кому нужно, тоже мне нашли из чего проблему делать))

----------


## Deus Ex

А кто подскажет в zenfone 2 с управлением жестами, можно запускать приложения из спящего режима, когда дисплей выключен?

----------


## xerop

> А кто подскажет в zenfone 2 с управлением жестами, можно запускать приложения из спящего режима, когда дисплей выключен?


Можно, для этого в оболочке имеется функция zenmotion, что, собственно, уже не новость, про это много сказано и написано, и не асус первый это придумали
Screenshot_2015-04-16-16-20-30.jpg

----------


## Dentem

Так а кто вообще первый реализовал эту функцию, просто я про неё ничего не слышал до этого Зенфон 2, я конечно знаю, что двойной тап сейчас есть во всех смартах с Андроид 5.0 и выше, а вот про управления жестами узнал впервые

----------


## Deus Ex

Я тоже уже давно слышал про такую возможность, вроде как у самсунга появилось, но не буду утверждать не проверял эту инфу.

----------


## Dentem

Ну так проверьте) А так мне больше интересует тот факт, насколько хорошо получаются фотки у ASUS Zenfone 2 при ночной съёмке?

----------


## Deus Ex

Вот открыл я поиск и реально задумался, а как это правильно запрос написать, но ничего путного так и не придумалось, может у кого-то получится найти, но я как-то пас...

----------


## Dentem

Вот и я так же, ну и да ладно, кто-нибудь мне ответит про качество фоток при ночной съёмке у Zenfone 2?

----------


## xerop

Качество съемки так себе, шумов будет много, но если использовать ксеноновую zenflash, то и ночью можно сделать хороший кадр. Asus заявляет, что светимость у нее в несколько сот раз больше, чем у строенной.

----------


## dmis

А у меня до сих пор старый мобильник с переходником на 2 симки:D

----------


## murugova_vasil

> Хочу себе купить двухсимник. Первый на примете у меня zenfone 2. У моей жены сейчас zenfone 5, поэтому и такой выбор. Очень понравился. Так вот насколько второе поколение будет лучше первого, стоит ли вообще для покупки?


Я себе взяла Lenovo. давно уже хотела взять именно эту марку - раньше были симсунги да нокиа. короче довольная как слон. батарея держит нормально, камера вобще просто не обсуждаетя - отличная. даже для селфи здесь 8 мп, тут можешь посмотреть  http://product-test.ru/smartfony/lenovo-vibe-z2 подробно написано про камеру. коме того звук супер, и даже в наушниках очень громкий.мне вобщем все нравится, рекоммендую)

----------


## Maks Gaimer

Я бы предпочел телефон нового поколения. Хотя сказать точно телефоны какого поколения лучше - затрудняюсь!

----------


## Stalker 13

А мне из двухсимников Elephone S7 нравится.  Там, правда, либо флешка, либо вторая симка, но внутренней памяти 64Гб - мне этого с головой хватает, так что спокойно двумя симками пользуюсь. Ну и смотрится он, конечно, зачетно. На Galaxy S7 чем-то похож внешне

----------


## ПатрикКроликов

А я в последнее время заинтересовался wileyfox swift 2x - тоже на 2 симки недорогой аппарат. Товарищ себе купил с полгода назад. Экран у него конечно не амолед, но для своей цены у него очень хорошие показатели - батарейка 3010 мА?ч , камера - 16МПикс, 3Гб оператмвки, проц нормальный. Думаю жене такой взять

----------


## dangler

У  меня Fly FF244, всем доволен. Зарядку в режиме ожидания держит 60 дней (!), в режиме разговоров - 2 недели. Идеальный аппарат для звонков, работы, а также поездок, походов и т.д.

----------


## ПатрикКроликов

Взял таки жене месяц назад wileyfox swift 2x - довольна, по первым ощущениям хороший аппарат, посмотрим, как себя дальше вести будет. Если кому интересно, спрашивайте.

----------


## ПатрикКроликов

Кстати, из мощных моделей мне в последнее время очень симпатичен OnePlus 3t - по показателям покруче некоторых известных брендов будет, а по цене всё же поприемлемее

----------


## MedForce

> Кстати, из мощных моделей мне в последнее время очень симпатичен OnePlus 3t - по показателям покруче некоторых известных брендов будет, а по цене всё же поприемлемее


OnePlus - шикарные смарты делает, факт. Они как минимум в ТОП-3 среди всех флагманов. Но 3Т у них это уже вчерашний день. OnePlus 5 куда как более привлекательно и современно смотрится. А скоро у нас еще и OnePlus 5Т выйдет официально.

----------


## MedForce

> Кстати, из мощных моделей мне в последнее время очень симпатичен OnePlus 3t - по показателям покруче некоторых известных брендов будет, а по цене всё же поприемлемее


OnePlus - шикарные смарты делает, факт. Они как минимум в ТОП-3 среди всех флагманов. Но 3Т у них это уже вчерашний день. OnePlus 5 куда как более привлекательно и современно смотрится. А скоро у нас еще и OnePlus 5Т выйдет официально.

----------


## MedForce

> Тоже покупаю в основном двухсимники. Брала дигму - свое отработал. Взяла Бикъю - экран лопнул когда в сумке поносила и даже не стукала.


Из тех двухсимников, что мне понравился, я помню Wileyfox Swift 2X. У него вообще универсальный слот. Надо - воткнул дополнительную память, надо - поставил вторую симку. Очень удобно.

----------


## MedForce

> Тоже покупаю в основном двухсимники. Брала дигму - свое отработал. Взяла Бикъю - экран лопнул когда в сумке поносила и даже не стукала.


Из тех двухсимников, что мне понравился, я помню Wileyfox Swift 2X. У него вообще универсальный слот. Надо - воткнул дополнительную память, надо - поставил вторую симку. Очень удобно.

----------


## romanal

купил с двумя симками телефон, в итоге уже 2 года там только одна стоит

----------

